

Groopic.com Expiring - Anyone Want It? - ajstiles

I registered the domain groopic.com a while back and was planning to build a group photo sharing app. I no longer have any plans to do that and the domain is set to expire on 5/22. If anyone HN'ers want it, I'd be happy to transfer it. You'll be responsible for the renewal fee but that's it.
======
flavmartins
Yes. I'd like it.

~~~
ajstiles
Drop me an email - ajstiles@gmail.com. I've got the authorization code ready.

